# Just Thought I Would :)



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, its only one picture, but I thought I would add it here anyways.
Its a picture I did in art class last year. Took me about 45 minutes.
What do you guys think?

They had it hung up in the school office for a long time, so I just took a picture of it lol.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

It's nice! I'm assuming it was done in pencil? Some charcoal would blacken up the background rather nicely!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah it was done in pencil
We were doing medium chapters, or whatever, and we were in pencil (my thing lol)... Im no good with charcoal


----------



## MovingOn (Feb 1, 2009)

Its beautiful!!


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_45 minutes?! You've got to be kidding! I couldn't do that in three years, after seven years of drawing classes! Impressive. _


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Really nice! I wish I could draw better. I keep trying but they always come out looking like cartoons :?


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Im pretty quick if I really want to do it haha, and that day I was inspired haha
Thanks for the compliments


----------



## KatiesMom38 (May 12, 2009)

Wow, you are very talented. That is the nicest sketch of a horse I've seen in a long time!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Heres one of my cartoon horses. Feel free to laugh :lol:


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Awe its cute, I like it =)


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Great work Vida that is so cute!?!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Trinity, the sketch is lovely!

And Vida, that is super cute. :]


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------

